# Broadband without phone



## daveco23 (17 Aug 2005)

Moving into new house soon and am very reluctant to get a phone line put in - want to go wireless and use skype.. 
The two I`ve looked at  - Digiweb and Irish broadband look good. Are there any more out there that I have missed?


----------



## Sherman (17 Aug 2005)

I don't think you need a phoneline with NTL Broadband - I'm sure others have more details.


----------



## Babs (17 Aug 2005)

I've gotten rid of the eircom telephone line, got in NTL broadband and a wireless router and i find it great. I use Skype to call Amsterdam, it's excellent although the connection can be a bit rockie at times but the fact that it's free you get over it !!

I know that you can get phones for your skype but i'm not to sure if they improve the conection or not ............ best of luck in your new house !!!


----------



## stuart (17 Aug 2005)

I'm moving next year and was seriuosly considering same

Have you lookad at blueface.ie re the phone line part

Seems a whole lot better than Skype re people nbeing able to contact you without them having to use skype

Let me know how you get as I would be interested in how it all works in practice

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## GreatDane (18 Aug 2005)

Hi

Im still using Irish Broadband - Ripwave

They lowered their monthly charges to €24.99 pm incl vat which was nice of them, but I imagine it was to offset the fact that their service is "patchy" from time to time.  Mind you, it does seem to have improved.

No upload or download limits which is nice.

Check the quality of the signal in your area before you buy

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## mmclo (18 Aug 2005)

Stuart,


Tell us more about Blueface, looked at the website but not the clearest decription for us newbies


----------



## stuart (18 Aug 2005)

I know 

I just saw there site and thought it looked good but am not sure of the details of how it all works

That's why I was hoping for feedback from someone who had actually used it


----------



## podgerodge (18 Aug 2005)

I've used their service on a trial basis - you can set up a free trial with one euro credit - only difference is the local number they give you is not dedicated to you as it would be for the proper service.  They will give you a dublin number but if anyone rings you on this number they have to enter a 5 digit code dedicated to you to get through to you.

Works very well - you dont even need a real voip phone to use the service as you can download a free "softphone" and use a headset. However, quality will be better using a hard phone.

Therefore, if you want to, you can abandon your landline and get a local dublin number for Eur10 a month (basic service) that includes 300 worldwide landline minutes per month. No line rental.


----------



## mmclo (18 Aug 2005)

Does sound good, one obvious disadvantage is that you have to change number, aside form the 5 digit code which seems to be temporary and you simply supply it. Realistically of course most people have to mobile so should be able to get by on the two together. The other issue I posted elsewhere would be if you have your house alarm working off the phone line...but I'm not sure about this.


----------



## mmclo (18 Aug 2005)

Also shoule mention i have NTL broadband and indeed no phone needed for internet, hence re-examination. But nTL is quite geographically restricted AFAIK


----------



## podgerodge (18 Aug 2005)

mmclo said:
			
		

> one obvious disadvantage is that you have to change number,



If you actually sign up you can port your EXISTING dublin phone number over to them and use that.

Yes, only viable if you have cable broadband or wireless.


----------



## tiger (18 Aug 2005)

more info on blueface on boards.ie.  They have VoIP and broadband forums


----------



## mmclo (22 Aug 2005)

Started Blueface trial over the week-end with softphone, also have mic for other recording stuff so no need for any hardware so far. 


Overall very impressive, softphone fairly straightforward and quality on calls fine, not as good as ordinary phone but will see what it's like with router in the future.

This is definitely the way to go for those with NTL or wireless braodband.


----------



## podgerodge (22 Aug 2005)

according to Blueface, using a proper voip phone practically eliminates the echo/noise from using a headset and a software phone.

maplin are selling a nice voip phone at the moment for Eur41 I think. Dearer than you'll get on Ebay but if you're in a hurry!


----------



## mmclo (23 Aug 2005)

I've read elsewhere that NTL will offer their own service soon...but how soon. I'm surprised this area doesn't receive more coverage in the media/business press. But perhaps the potential market is limited.


----------



## pumba98 (26 Mar 2009)

Hi, I have been using Blueface for about 1 year now. the service is great and I can also use Blueface using a local dublin number with my mobile. All you have to do is just register the phone on your mobile handset.


----------

